# URGENT Cat Found - Bstoke Hampshire



## em1986 (Oct 9, 2009)

Hi Guys,
Pretty urgent, a cat appeared near my work the past 5 weeks in Basingstoke town centre (Hampshire) - thought we had found the owner but they took it to the vets to check for a chip and it wasnt theres - the vet has agreed to take her for now but are ringing around rescues etc to find someone to take her - if they cant find anyone they will have to bring her back to town 

Shes covered in fleas - lovely temperament - I would take her but im in a flat with 2 kittens and it wouldnt be viable.

What do I do? The vet has asked me to ring around also... do you know any rescues in Basingstoke / hampshire? Ive tried all the ones I can find online so am clutching at straws now


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

Have you tried the Cats protection League? They should be able to help.

I hope she finds somewhere soon.


----------

